# Apple Offers Free 30-Day Trial of Logic Express



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

<A HREF="http://www.macjams.com/article.php?story=20050312082545282" Target="_blank">Great news</A>, Apple has quietly posted a free trial of Logic Express. 30-Day trials are always a good thing, IMO.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

sounds great! Just went looking for a link but couldn't seem to find any download site. Any Ideas?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

The link to the story (which has the Apple Link) is in my original post, but <A HREF="http://www.apple.com/logicexpress/trial/">here</A> is the direct Apple Link.


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

7 whole minutes that took!! I love this place.


----------

